#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  May Member of the Month

## Kris

*Written by a squirrel*

 I have your attention please, again, 

 I have your attention.

Sheesh, not me again, huh.  Guess what Guys and Gals of RPALandia… once again a new month has snuck up on us.  With the festivities of RPApril finished, it is now time to look at May (I know, you were expecting another Calendar GIF, huh … not to worry, plenty of GIFs and Glitter to come) and the announcement of the May

.

Where to start - well, we can start with a little 



Our Member of the Month first shined his light upon RPA when he came down from his Castle in the Sky on March 17, 2014.

It will be 
Party Time time in November on his Birthday!



Just a small sampling of stories he has created or written in are:
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=92571 The Walking Dead

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=90682 Trennan Academy for the Enhanced

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91929 Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Invasion on Geonosis

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=93305 Stargate: Rise of Humanity

A little description he gave of himself:
My absolute favorite type of story is Superhero, but I also really love Sci-Fi and Fantasy. Whenever I'm in an RP It'll most likely be one of those three genres. I like Strategy, Simulation, and RPG games the most, so if you ever need someone to talk to about those, hit me up and I can even recommend some games to you. I have a somewhat unhealthy obsession of 8-Bit music and epic videogame soundtracks.

While I'm not the best writer, I really enjoy it. I think one of my biggest strengths in writing is adding detail and fluff to the world and setting, so if you ever need help with anything like that, feel free to come to me. Also if you need general help in starting an RP. I have a good amount of experience in creating RPs, so if you need help and I'm around, hit me up and I'll be glad to help.

He also is into Comic Sans Font so be ready for that whenever looking at his profile, 

hey - why isn’t there Glitter in his profile? Wait, I’m drifting again.  

He also has an obsession with parentheses))))))))

He chose his name because it is cool, not that he has an obsession with the first part of the name.

Well, without further ado, it is time to introduce you to





Spoiler: May Member of the Month 







Yea, suppose I need to be less obvious, but can’t bring our MotM in without a little more intro stuff



Spreading Infrared goodness through the RPALandia and a recent member of RPA Staff where he continually shined



I present to you … 

He has been known as a few names, as he describes it:

You might also know me as InfraredRainbow, InfraredKitten, InfraredKing... all the Infrareds. Fun Fact: I picked this name because I thought it was cool. I'm not obsessed with infrared, but all something needs for me to like it is to sound cool.


Congratulations  @InfraredHero

----------


## bluemoon

Congratulations InfraredHero!  This is your month to shine!!!

----------


## Storm

InfraredHero on a well deserved MotM!!!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats @InfraredHero; !

----------


## InfraredHero

I don't wanna sound too cheesey, but wow guys, thanks! I really wasn't expecting this!


Also, I just gotta say, I feel pretty judged about using "infrared" in all my names, :P

----------


## Kris

:XD: 

Well deserved man  ::):

----------


## Storm

Yep, not nearly enough Glitter or Congrats  :~hippie~:

----------

